# Problem with blower



## Refiner232121 (Jan 3, 2011)

I bought a blower like Harold's and I placed a filter where the air exits .
I tested it today and the air gets sucked in well but there is a problem with the air going out
The room where the blower had smoke.
I was depressed because it didn't seem right
I have to put more duct tape here and there and I am thinking that maybe remove the filter
Can someone tell me if the filter goes where the air enters the blower or where air exits the blower
Thanks


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 3, 2011)

If I am correct Harold just used the filter to trap large particals it will not stop the smoke. To stop the smoke you will need to run the air thru a scrubber with media so that the smoke mixes with the solution.


----------



## Claudie (Jan 3, 2011)

It is better to suck air through a filter rather than blow it through. I would put my filter on the intake side. Depending on what type of filter you are using, it may not filter the smoke anyway.


----------



## butcher (Jan 3, 2011)

look into using carbon filters.


----------



## Refiner232121 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Folks
I have 2 blowers one is for the acid and its like the 4metals system in the thread refining second time around
and I have to test that soon and the other like Harold's for incineration.
The place that I rented is in such a shape that I have to have 4 feet space from the outlet piece of the blower to the window that goes outside 
The blowers are Dayton like Harold's
I think the filters are carbon
Thanks


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 4, 2011)

Install your filter between your fume hood and your blower.


----------



## Refiner232121 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Barren
I tried this system without the filter and I taped all the cracks and it got better
Than I tried put back the filter in the same place and did some more taping with the duct tape and it is much much better
I think the biggest problem here is doing a lot of taping to close any places where the smoke will leak out.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 4, 2011)

Refiner232121 said:


> Hi Barren
> I tried this system without the filter and I taped all the cracks and it got better
> Than I tried put back the filter in the same place and did some more taping with the duct tape and it is much much better
> I think the biggest problem here is doing a lot of taping to close any places where the smoke will leak out.



I am going to assume you are using metal pipe for your duct work to move the air. If you are using regular duct tape the adhesive will fail if the pipe gets hot. If this is what you are using check with an HVAC supply house and see if they have some foil back tape that is for use on vent pipe. It will have a silver color on one side and an adhesive on the other side that will with stand the heat that might be generated. If they tell you they don't know what you are talking about or don't know what kind of tape it might be let me know and I will get the mfg info and the number off the roll I have and you can possibly find it online. It is expensive but it will hold up.


----------



## golddie (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Barren
Thanks for you reply
I have asthma and I am thinking why entered this business.
I made a glass door and when I close it I cant mix the dirt and plus I think the oven needs oxygen or something because the fire acts funny.
But still this oven came out good but the only problem is I am coughing and it s because of the smoke


----------



## joem (Jan 5, 2011)

golddie said:


> Hi Barren
> Thanks for you reply
> I have asthma and I am thinking why entered this business.
> I made a glass door and when I close it I cant mix the dirt and plus I think the oven needs oxygen or something because the fire acts funny.
> But still this oven came out good but the only problem is I am coughing and it s because of the smoke



I think it's best to do this outside and stay upwind. If it's cold where you are use this time to gather then recover in the spring.
You can't spend your gold when you are dead.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 5, 2011)

golddie said:


> Hi Barren
> Thanks for you reply
> I have asthma and I am thinking why entered this business.
> I made a glass door and when I close it I cant mix the dirt and plus I think the oven needs oxygen or something because the fire acts funny.
> But still this oven came out good but the only problem is I am coughing and it s because of the smoke



Sounds like you need more air flow thru your unit or process smaller lots. What you are saying your burner is doing sounds like possible oxygen starvation. You will just need to get the flow of air corrected. Is this the same hood that the scrubber we are discussing in the other thread is connected to or do you have 2 hoods. If it is the same hood I would think about trying to remove the carbon filters and let the stack scrub the smoke out of your air flow.


----------



## golddie (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Barren
I have 2 systems with 2 blowers
1 for acid and its like the 4metals design and all plastic type

The other is a galvanized steel system and a separate blower 
Here I have attached 
1)incinerator 
2)burner
and 2 other stations
I don't use everything at the same time

I have a way to adjust the motor speed so should I play around with that
Thanks very much


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 5, 2011)

It is possible that you can play with the speed. I think you said you have 2 carbon filters on this if I remember right. It would be best for you to put them in [parallel rather than in series. This will give you more surface are of filter with less restriction on air flow. And have them between the blower and the hood not down stream of the blower.


----------



## golddie (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Barren

It took me a lot of time to install the filter but I will try changing the location and see what happens because this is important and I see that there will have to be lots of experimenting when it comes to things like this
I wonder if the pros work like this.

I also bought the tape it is Aluminum foil tape general purpose and it looks like what you said
Thanks


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 5, 2011)

If you have 2 of those filters you can put in parallel it will help with any restriction you might have in air flow and will also do better on removing the smoke.

I am including a couple of pictures of the tape that I suggested. If where the adhesive is you can see the foil it will not hold up to the heat as well as the tape I have recomended. If you look at the picture I am including it has a grey color adhesive and stand up to higher temps. But be sure you have it correct when you tape it because this tape does not come off very easy.

Hope this helps.


----------



## golddie (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Barren

This is what you are using
http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&biw=1024&bih=578&gbv=2&tbs=isch%3A1&sa=1&q=polykin+foilmastic&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


This is what I am using
http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&biw=1024&bih=578&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1&aq=f&aqi=&oq=&gs_rfai=&q=aluminum%20foil%20tape

They don't exactly look the same 
I don't know where I will be able to find those
I will try another day
Thanks


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes that is correct use what you have for now to make sure your airflow is going to work and when I send this other item I will add some of the tape I have in the package.


----------



## golddie (Jan 5, 2011)

That is great Thanks


----------



## golddie (Jan 31, 2011)

I have tried placing the filter in the outgoing path and in the path where the air goes into the blower
When I try to incinerate a tray full of dirt the whole shop gets filled with smoke
It is worse when I place it in the path where the dirty smoke enters the blower
I might remove this filter and I forget about the values.
I have carbon filter, the distance from the exit hole of the blower to the outside window is about 4 feet
where I do my exasperating is about 22 feet
Do I need to change the motor on the blower
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg/search.shtml?searchQuery=3k771&op=search&Ntt=3k771&N=0&sst=subset
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg/search.shtml?searchQuery=2c863&op=search&Ntt=2c863&N=0&sst=subset


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 31, 2011)

That was the reason I suggested you might need to put more than one carbon filter in parallel is because of the reistance it will have to air flow.


----------



## golddie (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi Barren
Thanks for your help
I am now working with only with one filter
When you say parallel 
http://img718.imageshack.us/i/47778387.jpg/
Is this what you mean
I have feeling this is not what you mean by parallel
Can you tell me how parallel should be


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 31, 2011)

If you install them in parallel is lowers the resitance in your air flow.

Series

--------[ ]----[ ]-------




Parallel
l-->--[ ]---->-----l
l l
--->----l l----->-----
l l
l-->--[ ]----->----l


----------



## golddie (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Barren
Thanks for your help
I have too many curves in my system and I think I will remove this filter and there is too much distance from the furnace to the window
My space is limited and I have given priority to the fume hood and to the scrubber
I am wondering if I change the motor on the blower to a more powerful one would that help.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 1, 2011)

That is possible.


----------

